# I Just Got A Huge Financial Blessing



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

I tell you....give and it should be given back to you, press down, shakin together and running over....I do love the running over part

Thank you, Jesus!!!

I just wanted to share with those who truly care!

Luv ya!


----------



## BobbieDoll (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats! What a wonderful blessing.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

missbobbie said:


> Congrats! What a wonderful blessing.


 
Thank you so much!  It truly is...and I was not expecting it either.

I love it when the Father does that.....


----------



## sunnydaze (Jan 25, 2008)

That's wonderful N&W!!!


----------



## alexstin (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you so much!  It truly is...and* I was not expecting it either.*
> I love it when the Father does that.....



Those are the best! Just because......


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

sunnydaze said:


> That's wonderful N&W!!!


 
Thank you, sunnydaze...I am leaping with joy


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

alexstin said:


> Those are the best! Just because......


 
Yes, sis...and each time...it gets better and better!

I just love Him so much...even if He did't give me anything...I will still love and adore my Father...He is wonderful....oh, yes!


----------



## Nella (Jan 25, 2008)

That is a blessing! Praise him the good Lord Almighty! Always there when you need him and always on time. Nothing is too big or small - he has your back all the time.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Jan 25, 2008)

AMEN! Jesus is awesome!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I tell you....give and it should be given back to you, press down, shakin together and running over....I do love the running over part
> 
> Thank you, Jesus!!!
> 
> ...




Congratulations!!!  We do serve a God of abundance!  

May you continue to be blessed and may God continue to be glorified!


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 25, 2008)

Rejoiciing and shouting with you, sweetie! Hallelujah!!!!!!!

^5^5^ fellow TITHER! (right?)


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 25, 2008)

So happy for you Nice & Wavy!!  It feels sooo good when GOD blesses you with something extra special that you weren't expecting.  Thanks for sharing your blessing with us!!!  I love that this board is supportive-not everyone is happy when someone else is blessed.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 25, 2008)

Doing the happy dance for ya!!! Q


----------



## PoeticJustice (Jan 25, 2008)

I love it, God is good. Congratulations on your increase Nice. I'm sure you deserved it


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Nice&Wavy,

I'm so happy for ya!

It couldn't have happended to a more *nice*r person with the most shiniest, *wavy* hair that I've ever seen.


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 25, 2008)

God is Awesome and so Faithful!!!  Congratulations on your blessing!


----------



## tatje (Jan 25, 2008)

What a wonderful blessing. God is great.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Rejoiciing and shouting with you, sweetie! Hallelujah!!!!!!!
> 
> ^5^5^ fellow TITHER! (right?)


 
Absolutely...and above!

Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

ladyofvirtue said:


> Hey Nice&Wavy,
> 
> I'm so happy for ya!
> 
> It couldn't have happended to a more *nice*r person with the most shiniest, *wavy* hair that I've ever seen.


 
Awww...thank you so much for the compliment!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

...thank you all for sharing in my joy today.  

Love you all!

Blessings!


----------



## kbragg (Jan 25, 2008)

GOW IS AWESOME!!!! Send some of that favor my way please!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

kbragg said:


> GOW IS AWESOME!!!! Send some of that favor my way please!


 
Thanks, sis...and I will say a prayer for ya!


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

nikkipoo said:


> Congratulations! I am so happy for you


 
Thank you so much.  It's so awesome when the saints come in and rejoice when one gets blessed....I'm so blessed to have you all in my life


----------



## Ms Red (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank God!!!


----------



## Renaylor (Jan 25, 2008)

What a wonderful blessing...God's blessings are so rich!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

cupcake said:


> Thank God!!!


 
Thanks, cupcake...yes, I do thank God!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

Renaylor said:


> What a wonderful blessing...God's blessings are so rich!


 
Yes they are....thank you!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations Angel.  I'm so happy for you.  God's blessings truly abound toward us and you are much deserving of His blessings.

Big hugs to you and my brother....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Congratulations Angel. I'm so happy for you. God's blessings truly abound toward us and you are much deserving of His blessings.
> 
> Big hugs to you and my brother....


 
Thanks so much, sis!  I love you girl.

I'm still laughing about the other thread.........girl, I'm done....


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks so much, sis! I love you girl.
> 
> I'm still laughing about the other thread.........girl, I'm done....


First things first....you deserve to be so blessed, you really do. I praise God for His loving faithfulness.   Also you are encouraging everyone who reads about your blessings.  For they will not give up hope and believing.


Now as for my 'prayers' in the other thread.....You caught it!  I knew you would...


----------



## pebbles (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I tell you....give and it should be given back to you, press down, shakin together and running over....I do love the running over part
> 
> Thank you, Jesus!!!
> 
> ...


 
GOD is good, all the time!!! May you continue to be abundantly blessed of the LORD!!


----------



## shalom (Jan 26, 2008)

That's wonderful.   Praise the Lord.


----------



## klb120475 (Jan 26, 2008)

Praise Him!!!


----------



## Precious_1 (Jan 26, 2008)

That is wonderful!!!!God is soo good!  I believe in the Tithe!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 26, 2008)

pebbles said:


> GOD is good, all the time!!! May you continue to be abundantly blessed of the LORD!!


\

Thank you so much...I receive this in Jesus Name!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 26, 2008)

shalom said:


> That's wonderful.  Praise the Lord.


 
Thanks, sis.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 26, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Praise Him!!!


 
Thank you, sis...!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 26, 2008)

Precious_1 said:


> That is wonderful!!!!God is soo good! I believe in the Tithe!!!


 
I do too and that is why I got this blessing for sure!!!

Thank you!


----------



## DreamLife (Jan 26, 2008)

Thats great! You know I care... I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 26, 2008)

DreamLife said:


> Thats great! You know I care... I'm so happy for you!


 
I know you do, lil sis....


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 27, 2008)

God Is So GOOD!
Congrats


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 28, 2008)

highlyfavored2008 said:


> God Is So GOOD!
> Congrats


 
Thank you so much, highlyfavored!


----------



## star (Jan 29, 2008)

Praise Him for whom all blessing flow!!!!


----------



## prettywhitty (Jan 30, 2008)

That's awesome N&W!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 30, 2008)

star said:


> Praise Him for whom all blessing flow!!!!


 
Thank you, star!





> Miz JacksonThat's awesome N&W!


Thank you, Miz Jackson!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 30, 2008)

Your testimony is so encouraging.  And I know that it's also has fallen upon me.  Twice this week, God has given me much favor financially, that I would not have otherwise expected.

My rent was lowered (not raised but lowered) AND my cell phone bill was reduced monthly and I was given additional options.  But here's the 'key', They sought me, I did not seek them, God had them call me to LOWER my bill and give me new a new option pkg.    

I just had to come in and share, because your blessings are so loving and generous that the overflow is running into my life.  Twice this week, and it's all God! 

I'm sharing because your posted was NEEDED to keep others, especially me, encouraged and to enable your blessings to be a blessing to each of us here.  For I am surely reaping the benefits of it.  

Praise God!  And again and again, I cannot thank God enough for you, Precious Wavy.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 30, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Your testimony is so encouraging. And I know that it's also has fallen upon me. Twice this week, God has given me much favor financially, that I would not have otherwise expected.
> 
> My rent was lowered (not raised but lowered) AND my cell phone bill was reduced monthly and I was given additional options. But here's the 'key', They sought me, I did not seek them, God had them call me to LOWER my bill and give me new a new option pkg.
> 
> ...


 
Praise the Lord, sis....for God is a wonderful God and He pours out on all His children!  You are so right when you say that "you didn't go looking for it, but it came to you."  That's what I'm talking about....overflow!

Yes, its getting ready to flow on the table, off the table to the floor, and chase you where ever you go.  These blessings are in season....this year is the season for "Overflow".  God spoke this to my heart this morning.  Not only are we in a season of 'Breakthrough', but also in the 'Overflow.'  And, He said this is only the beginning....He is pouring out more and I'm so excited.....yes, I am!

Yesterday when I got home, there was a check waiting for me....I opened it up and it was for $7.00.  It was a check from "Sea Silver", the company that had this liquid nourishment drink that they stated would help people with all types of problems, and for people who didn't have physical problems, but will help keep problems out of their system.  Some people took them to court and they had a settlement....and I was apart of that settlement.  When I saw the amount of the check, I danced, shouted and praise God.  Most people would say, "why is she shouting for $7"?  Well, I know that the number 7 is God's perfect number and He said in His Word that "He will perfect that which concerns me."  Oh, yes....He is perfecting what I need...hallelujah!!!

I look forward to more....the devil has to take his hands off of our money, sis and everything else he has stolen.  I'm too excited!

Luv ya....always!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 30, 2008)

Keep the praise reports coming Nice & Shimmie!!!  

Very encouraging!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Praise the Lord, sis....for God is a wonderful God and He pours out on all His children! You are so right when you say that "you didn't go looking for it, but it came to you." That's what I'm talking about....overflow!
> 
> Yes, its getting ready to flow on the table, off the table to the floor, and chase you where ever you go. These blessings are in season....this year is the season for "Overflow". God spoke this to my heart this morning. Not only are we in a season of 'Breakthrough', but also in the 'Overflow.' And, He said this is only the beginning....He is pouring out more and I'm so excited.....yes, I am!
> 
> ...


Oh My...that $7 is 'closure'. The end of a thing; for 7 indeed means completion and God is making way for what's to follow, which is the number 8, the number for new beginnings. 

God has brought closure to the past to make room for the new and the better. Something far greater and better for you and in things that money can't buy..which is His divine favor upon you wherever you go...

And speaking of checks...last week I received a check for $20 and another one on Monday for $10. It was a total surprise; they were rebates that my babygirl sent in for me. She didn't want mine to go to waste. 

It's the overflow. It's not about the money either, it's about God bringing favor upon us. He says to despise NOT the 'little things' (small beginnings). I'm grateful for all that He has given me. 

Love and blessings, precious sister....

 :reddancer:  :notworthy  :reddancer:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 30, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Keep the praise reports coming Nice & Shimmie!!!
> 
> Very encouraging!!


 
I know you are going to have one too, Sashaa08...oh, yes!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I know you are going to have one too, Sashaa08...oh, yes!



Agreed and amen!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 30, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Oh My...that $7 is 'closure'. The end of a thing; for 7 indeed means completion and God is making way for what's to follow, which is the number 8, the number for *new beginnings*. Thanks sis...I meant to say, new beginnings instead of breakthroughs.....
> 
> God has brought closure to the past to make room for the new and the better. Something far greater and better for you and in things that money can't buy..which is His divine favor upon you wherever you go...
> 
> ...


 
Yes, sis....yes indeed!  

Speak it girl.....whew....speak it out!

Luv ya!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I know you are going to have one too, Sashaa08...oh, yes!



I have a financial blessing to share!  I got my federal tax refund today and it is enough to pay the mortgage, student loans, with money leftover. GOD is good!!


----------



## Caramela (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I tell you....give and it should be given back to you, press down, shakin together and running over....I do love the running over part
> 
> Thank you, Jesus!!!
> 
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> I have a financial blessing to share! I got my federal tax refund today and it is enough to pay the mortgage, student loans, with money leftover. GOD is good!!


 
Praise the Lord!!!

Oh my goodness...that is awesome news!

God is soooooooooooooo good.  May your blessings continue to overflow in your life.....

Thanks for the testimony!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 1, 2008)

Caramela said:


> Congratulations!


 
Thank you very much, Caramela!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 1, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> I have a financial blessing to share! I got my federal tax refund today and it is enough to pay the mortgage, student loans, with money leftover. GOD is good!!


Amen Sashaa...Amen!  Congratulations on your blessing.  God covered everything just for you.   Indeed He did.  Right on time.  

More blessings are on the way.  You're faithful Sashaa...you're faithful for giving HIM the glory and not the world.  Many will say they received the same and not give Him the glory for it.  But Sashaa, you chose to honor Him with all of your heart and God is pleased...well pleased. 

 :reddancer:  :notworthy  :reddancer:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 1, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Amen Sashaa...Amen! Congratulations on your blessing. God covered everything just for you. Indeed He did. Right on time.
> 
> More blessings are on the way. You're faithful Sashaa...you're faithful for giving HIM the glory and not the world. Many will say they received the same and not give Him the glory for it. But Sashaa, you chose to honor Him with all of your heart and God is pleased...well pleased.
> 
> :reddancer:  :notworthy  :reddancer:


 
Amen....amen!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Praise the Lord!!!
> 
> Oh my goodness...that is awesome news!
> 
> ...



And thank you for your testimony!!  It kept me encouraged.  May blessings and favor overflow in your life as well!!


----------



## donna894 (Feb 1, 2008)

N&W, Shimmie and others - I love how you get the praises going in here.  And I just realized that I've received a financial blessing as well.   Two of my sons made honor roll in college this past semester.  I knew our car insurance provider gave honor roll discounts but didn't expect it to be much.  Well, our monthly auto insurance bill has dropped by $100.00!  I was expecting a discount, but I wasn't expecting this much!  Yes indeed - God is Good!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Feb 1, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Amen Sashaa...Amen!  Congratulations on your blessing.  God covered everything just for you.   Indeed He did.  Right on time.
> 
> More blessings are on the way.  You're faithful Sashaa...you're faithful for giving HIM the glory and not the world.  Many will say they received the same and not give Him the glory for it.  But Sashaa, you chose to honor Him with all of your heart and God is pleased...well pleased.
> 
> :reddancer:  :notworthy  :reddancer:



Thank you, Shimmie! You are truly an angel. 

I pray that more blessings and favor are in store for all of us!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Feb 1, 2008)

donna894 said:


> N&W, Shimmie and others - I love how you get the praises going in here.  And I just realized that I've received a financial blessing as well.   Two of my sons made honor roll in college this past semester.  I knew our car insurance provider gave honor roll discounts but didn't expect it to be much.  Well, our monthly auto insurance bill has dropped by $100.00!  I was expecting a discount, but I wasn't expecting this much!  Yes indeed - God is Good!



You are doubly blessed-you have smart sons who are working hard in school and also blessed for the auto insurance discount.  GOD is SOOOOOOO good!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 2, 2008)

donna894 said:


> N&W, Shimmie and others - I love how you get the praises going in here. And I just realized that I've received a financial blessing as well. Two of my sons made honor roll in college this past semester. I knew our car insurance provider gave honor roll discounts but didn't expect it to be much. Well, our monthly auto insurance bill has dropped by $100.00! I was expecting a discount, but I wasn't expecting this much! Yes indeed - God is Good!


 
Oh my goodness!  Praise the Lord, sis.

Now, you know its awesome when you get your auto insurance bill dropped $100....that was a blessings.  I praise God for your sons...may they continue on in their endeavors excelling at everything they do!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 3, 2008)

I have more financial blessings to give God all the glory for...

* Since last Saturday up until yesterday, I have received a total of $171 in the mail. All Glory to God for it was truly unexpected.  

* 3 weeks ago I received a gift certificate for $20 (unexpected). 

* Wednesday evening I had to stop at the grocery store. I took a 'shortcut' and went in Marshall's Department Store. There were two beautiful picture frames that I was 'eyeing' for a few months but I coudn't justify spending $35 for them. They were well worth it, but I'm determined to stay on budget and spend less money and save more. 

I saw the frames 'again' and they were reduced to $24. I still couldn't justify the cost for a random 'desire'. I wanted the frames to put my friends new pictures in that he sent me. (wanted, not needed). 

I *thought to myself*, "Lord, if only they were lower, but Oh well, it's okay, I won't worry about it." Within moments, the Manager walked up and said, "Anything you want with a red sales let me know and I'll mark it down lower for you. I have to clear out this department." 

*Glory to God,* she gave me *BOTH* frames for $5.00. Yes $5.00!!!  *Not $5.00 each, but $5.00 for both.* *Oh Praise God!!!* who truly gives us the desires of our hearts. Yes He does, indeed! 

In addition, she gave me a markdown for 3 beautiful table runners that I was also interested in a few weeks ago, but they were $19.99 (total $60). She marked one of them down to $3.00 and the *other two to $2.00 each.* 

Praise God! I needed (_wanted_) these to match my livingroom & dining area decor.  

*ETA: Correction:  Runners 1 @ $3 and the other 2 for $2 each not $3.* 

* Imported chocolate mint cocoa in a tin for just 70 cents! And two knitted sock / style Christmas stockings for 70 cents each (for my boys, as these stockings are not so 'girly looking ).

* Bathroom gold decor liquid soap / lotion pump -- $2.00

* Beautiful soft/plush velour fleece burgundy blanket reg $19.99 --- paid $7. 

Here's the thing. *I DID NOT go into Marshall's looking for this. *

I was only taking a shortcut through the store to get to the grocery store, and yet GOD...saw fit to 'MEET' me there and bless me with all of the items that I wanted prior...He kept them there for me and dropped the cost. 

This is all in addition to my 'rent' being REDUCED, not increased. Now you know that was God! Nobody gets reduced rent unless it's court ordered or God, and it's always God. .

Precious Wavy, it was just as you shared above, the blessings will follow after me and they surely did. I didn't go looking for them, they came looking for me. 

*It's God's glory. Not man, Not the universe* 

*...only God.* And to Him I give all praise and glory. 

I'm also posting this in RR's thread, "Blessings of a Tither". For God's mercies are from glory to glory...forever and ever...Amen. 

Blessings to you and RR for starting these threads. It's high time God gets acknowledged for the things men take credit for themselves.

And it's not about the money nor material things..it's simply about God blessing us for His is the God of ALL Blessings. There is no other; for did He not create all things? Every good and precious gift comes from God and only God. 

:blowkiss: God bless you, precious Wavy...

Hey Sashaa ........... get ready for more, Darlin'

Donna and Caramela....Blessings are flowing in your way too,


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 4, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I have more financial blessings to give God all the glory for...
> 
> * Since last Saturday up until yesterday, I have received a total of $171 in the mail. All Glory to God for it was truly unexpected.
> 
> ...


 
Oh, dear sister Shimmie....I'm only expecting more to follow you....

I took a little sabbatical this weekend, just so that I can hear from the Lord on the next step that He wants to take me too.  He spoke to my heart and one thing in particular was about receiving His blessings He is about to POUR out upon me with joy!

I'm so not surprised that this happened to you, because you are faithful to HIM and you have been a good steward over what He has given you.  The time has come that we shall see much, much more...not only in finances (as you stated above as well), but in our health, in our families, in our relationships, on our jobs, with our churches...and most of all, with our relationship with HIM!

Hallelujah!!! I'm excited and grateful to hear what God is doing and what He is going to continue to do in our lives!!!

We are blessed....


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh, dear sister Shimmie....I'm only expecting more to follow you....
> 
> I took a little sabbatical this weekend, just so that I can hear from the Lord on the next step that He wants to take me too. He spoke to my heart and one thing in particular was about receiving His blessings He is about to POUR out upon me with joy!
> 
> ...


Awesome!  Precious Wavy, simply awesome.  And it's not about the 'things', it simply about God 'following' us to bless us even with little things like this.  Things that add a little joy in our day.  

However the real joy will always be HIM!  Jesus Christ our Lord and Savior.  The truest Gift of all. 

ETA...I made a blooper in my post... The last two runners were only $2 each, not $3.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Feb 4, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Awesome!  Precious Wavy, simply awesome.  And it's not about the 'things', it simply about God 'following' us to bless us even with little things like this.  Things that add a little joy in our day.
> 
> However the real joy will always be HIM!  Jesus Christ our Lord and Savior.  The truest Gift of all.
> 
> ETA...I made a blooper in my post... The last two runners were only $2 each, not $3.



What a blessing, Shimmie!!!!  I am so happy for you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 4, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Awesome! Precious Wavy, simply awesome. And it's not about the 'things', it simply about God 'following' us to bless us even with little things like this. Things that add a little joy in our day.
> 
> However the real joy will always be HIM! Jesus Christ our Lord and Savior. The truest Gift of all.
> 
> ETA...I made a blooper in my post... The last two runners were only *$2 each, not $3*.


 
See, that's what I'm talkin about.....


----------



## dlewis (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats, big Sis that's wonderful.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 4, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Congrats, big Sis that's wonderful.


 
Thank, sis!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats now loan me $5  Q


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 4, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Congrats now loan me $5  Q


I'd be happy to... I need your paypal addy... PM me.


----------



## ONEBLESSEDRN (Feb 8, 2008)

YAY!!! OUR GOD IS AN AWESOME GOD!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 8, 2008)

ONEBLESSEDRN said:


> YAY!!! OUR GOD IS AN AWESOME GOD!!!


 
Thank you, sis.  Good to see you!


----------



## chellero (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats! I see you in the makeup forum spending some of that financial blessing!  We all have to do our part to stimulate the economy!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't know if I should ask here since ya'll are celebrating blessings (In which I'm so happy God has blessed all of ya'll)


In a case where at a time where you needed something God provided it for you. Let's say clothes for a college student to take to school with them. When those clothes (still in good condition) are no longer used or needed they are donated to others who probably need them more. Is that considered another form of tithing? Just like instead of tithing directly to church you tithe to an organization or something that is trying to carry out God's work is that also considered tithing?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 8, 2008)

chellero said:


> Congrats! I see you in the makeup forum spending some of that financial blessing! We all have to do our part to stimulate the economy!


 
Thank you, chellero.

...yeah, I see myself in there too...., I need to take a step back and look at myself...oh, yes...I look good


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 8, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> I don't know if I should ask here since ya'll are celebrating blessings (In which I'm so happy God has blessed all of ya'll)
> 
> 
> In a case where at a time where you needed something God provided it for you. Let's say clothes for a college student to take to school with them. When those clothes (still in good condition) are no longer used or needed they are donated to others who probably need them more. Is that considered another form of tithing? Just like instead of tithing directly to church you tithe to an organization or something that is trying to carry out God's work is that also considered tithing?


 
Yes, I believe that is a form of tithing.  You are giving to the Kingdom by giving.  The bible says to give and it shall be given back to you, pressed down, shaking together and running over; 30, 60, 100 fold!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for such a fast answer! It's doesn't matter to me I guess if it's tithing or not...I'm still giving all those clothes up.  Just wondering


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 8, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> Thanks for such a fast answer! It's doesn't matter to me I guess if it's tithing or not...I'm still giving all those clothes up. Just wondering


 
You are welcome, beyondblessed!


----------

